# Mudlands 4/20/13



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Any one heading out to Mudlands this weekend (4/20/13)?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*weekend*

We have obligations saturday afternoon so we are going friday evening and riding just about all night and then heading home 10AM or so on Saturday. 
You are more than welcome to join us and as usual we will have the pit fired up Friday evening about dark.


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dabossgonzo, were y'all the ones withe the rhino lined ford super duty?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats him


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Yes*



Gig-'em15 said:


> Dabossgonzo, were y'all the ones withe the rhino lined ford super duty?


Hotrod is correct that truck would be mine! 
Where you part of the group that came had a few cold ones with us Friday night .... if so I have somebodies brand new icechest that I am sure they would want back.... ummmm somebody did steal all the beer out of it though! lol


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

dabossgonzo, that was not me I was the group that pulled in early saturday morning with the ranger a new razor and a bunch of fourwheelers.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*should have stayed*

I was watching everyone pulling in as we were packing up and getting ready to leave...... I sure wish we could have stayed but had other obligations for Saturday afternoon.

We plan on being at DSO 5/10 - 5/12 so come on out. 
5/11 they are having Aaron Watson and the Fluant girls so it should be a blast!


----------

